# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  2.8mtr wide gate

## OneZero

I have a 5.6mtr opening to gate at the front of our carport. Am seeking advice or experiencing in covering such a large distance. Am sold on a bi-fold gate because of the reduced opening arc needed. Has anyone DIY'd one before?

----------


## shauck

Just wondering if a sliding gate is an option?

----------


## morrell

Hey Shauck that depends on the posts you want to hinge off to concertine it should be fairly easy to do and if your post are tuff ,"TUFF hinges" would definately work out ok I would recomend the first gates frame to be slightly heavier wall thickness then the second part swing from it  & you should be 100% correct! IMO being a boilermaker/Fitter/Welder for 34years  im more than qualified to state this! cheers from Stephen. :Smilie:

----------


## OneZero

I cant do a slider because of the position of it.

----------


## shauck

Fair enough. Looks like Morrell would be able to inform you on method and material thicknesses. Steel frame would be the go. As morrell said solid posts. Also well anchored and cross braced from top to bottom of another post

----------

